# Gold for my 1943 Columbia



## SteveBarber (Apr 27, 2012)

Found some correct Eclipse hubs for my Military bike.  I have attemted to attach a picture.  Hopefully, I did it right.  If not, I will try again.

-Steve


----------



## Land O' Aches (Apr 27, 2012)

Were these on Ebay?


----------



## SteveBarber (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes they were on ebay


----------



## crazychevelleman (May 3, 2012)

Cha-Ching! Jackpot Steve! Wish I would have found the first.


----------



## Bozman (May 3, 2012)

Congrats on scoring these beauties! Fanatastic Shape!


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (May 4, 2012)

*Hubs*

Do you need a big spoke heavy duty rim? I have one .


----------



## jpromo (May 4, 2012)

I have a blackout Morrow/Eclipse coaster if anybody else needs. I don't know if it's a 10 or 13 ga. though.


----------



## Bozman (May 4, 2012)

jpromo said:


> I have a blackout Morrow/Eclipse coaster if anybody else needs. I don't know if it's a 10 or 13 ga. though.




If it is a blacked out 10 ga. I'm in like Flynn! I currently have a non-war dated 36-11 slated for the rear hub of my 2nd Columbia. Would love to have a war dated 36-10 on it!


----------



## Aeropsycho (May 7, 2012)

*Gold Plated???*

For the price they should have been gold plated!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...0lxctLX5JPc%3D&viewitem=&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc


Sheeeesh!!!


----------



## Land O' Aches (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, it's a shame, but what can you do? The bike swaps I've been to have turned up exactly nothing, I don't have time to check out old junk stores in small towns, the guys who have military pieces won't let 'em go, so what's left? Ebay.

Lando


----------

